# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام >  بحث حول البنك الدولي

## هيثم الفقى

خطة البحث* :



**مقدمة**. 
**المبحث الول: ماهية البنك الدولي**. 
**المطاب الاول: مفهوم البنك الدولي**. 
**المطلب الثاني: تاريخ ونشأة البنك الدولي**.
**المطلب الثالث: الهيكل التنظيمي للبنكالدولي**.
**المبحث الثاني**:* *مهام واهداف البنك الدولي**.
**المطلب الاول: وظائف البنك الدولي**. 
**المطلب الثاني: اهداف البنك الدولي**.
**المبحث الثالث: مصادر تمويل البنك الدولي**. 
**المطلب الاول: رأس مال البنك الدولي**. 
**المطلب الثاني: القروض والمنح**. 
**المبحث الرابع: تقييم البنك الدولي.وعلاقة الجزائر به**.
**المطلب الاول: انجازات واخفاقات البنك الدولي**.
**المطلب الثاني: اتفاقيات الجزائر و البنك الدولي**. 
**الخاتمة**. 


*




















*مقدمة**:


**لقد عرف العالم خلال فترة ما بين الحربين العديد من المتغيرات**والاحداث في مختلف المجالات والميادين خاصة المجال الاقتصلدي الذي ميزته**احداث انهيار قاعدة الذهب واللجوء الى نظام النقد الورقي الالزامي ،**واعتماد الدول على سياسات مالية تضخمية من اجل اعادة بناء اقتصادها**المتدهور** .
**وفي عام 1944 اجتمع ممثلوا الولايات المتحدة وانكلترا و42 دولة في بريتون**وودز بنيوهمشبر الامريكية لتقرير شكل النظام المالي النقدي الجديد، وتم**التفاق على انشاء ثلاثة منظمات وهي منظمة التجارة الدولية ، البنك الدولي،**صندوق النقد الدولي**.
**وسأتناول في هذا البحث موضوع البنك الدولي ، من خلال محاولة الاجابة عن الاشكالية التي مفادها ماهو البنك الدولي؟ وماهي طبيعة عمله؟**
**وذلك وفق الخطة المرسومة**.



**المبحث الأول: ماهية البنك الدولي**.

**المطلب الاول: مفهوم البنك الدولي**.

**يعتبر البنك الدولي اكبر مصدر تمويل في العالم يهدف الى تقديم المساعدات**الماليةوالفنية لبلدان العالم الثالث فيجميع انحاءالعالم ، وينصب**محورتركيزه الرئيسي حول مساعدة اكثر الناس واشد البلدان فقرا، رسالته**تحقيق عالم خال من الفقر ، تاسس بتاريخ 01 جويلية 1944 بقرار من مؤتمر**دولي حضره ممثلو 44دولة في بريتون وودز بنيو همشير الامريكية،مقره الرئيسي**بواشنطن مقاطعة كولمبيا، وهومؤسسة تعاونية تمثل البلدان المساهمة الاعضاء**البالغ عددها 185 بلدا، ويصبح البلد عضوا بمجرد اتفاقية تاسيس البنك**الدولي للانشاء والتعمير**.
**وتشير عبارة البنك الدولي الى البنك الدولي للانشاء والتعميرو المؤسسة**الدولية للتنمية،في حين تضم عبارة مجموعة البنك الدولي خمس مؤسسات وهي**: -
-* *البنك الدولي للانشاء والتعمير**.
-* *المؤسسة الدولية للتنمية**.
-* *مؤسسة التمويل الدولية**.
-* *المركز الدولي لتسوية منازعات الاستثمار**.
-* *هيئة ضمان الاستثمار متعددة الاطراف**.


**المطلب الثاني: تاريخ ونشأة البنك الدولي**.


**بدأ البنك الدولي أعماله بالمساعدة في إعادة بناء أوروبا بعد الحرب**العالمية الثانية وهي الفكرة التي تبلورت خلال الحرب في بريتون وودز**بولاية نيو هابشير الأميريكية. وكان قرض البنك الأول من نصيب فرنسا بقيمة**تبلغ 250 مليون دولار في عام 1947 وقد خصص القرض لمجهودات إعادة إعمار**فرنسا بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية. واستمرت جهود الإعمار موضع تركيز هام**لعمل البنك وذلك في ظل الكوارث الطبيعية والطوارئ الإنسانية واحتياجات**إعادة التأهيل في ما بعد للنزاعات والتي دائما ما تؤثر على اقتصاديات**البلدان النامية والتي تمر بمرحلة تحول**.

**لكن اليوم يتمركز عمل البنك حول تخفيف حدة الفقر كهدف عام يشمل جميع**أعماله. وقد سبق للبنك أن كان له طاقم متجانس من المهندسين والمحللين**الماليين يعمل من خلال مكتب البنك في واشنطن العاصمة. أما اليوم فلديه**طواقم متنوعة ومتعددة التخصصات تشمل خبراء اقتصاديين وخبراء في السياسات**العامة ومختلف القطاعات وعلماء اجتماع. ويعمل 40% من هذه الطواقم الآن في**المكاتب القطرية التابعة للبنك في البلدان الأعضاء**.
**وعرف تاريخ البنك مروره بمرحلتين**:
**المرحلة الانتقالية**

**خلال فترة الثمانينات، إتخذ البنك مسالك عديدة للعمل: في بداية العقد،**تعامل البنك مع قضايا الاقتصاد الكلي وإعادة جدولة الديون. وفي وقت لاحق**من نفس العقد، احتلت القضايا الاجتماعية والبيئية مكان الصدارة. في الوقت**الذي تزايد تعبير المجتمعات المدنية اتهمت بعض هذه الجمعيات البنك بأنه لا**يتقيد بسياساته في بعض المشاريع البارزة**.
**ولمواجهة القلق حول نوعية عمليات البنك، تم إصدار تقرير وبنهانز الذي**اتخذت بعده خطوات تجاه الإصلاح تضمنت إنشاء لجنة تفتيش مستقلة لتقصي**الإدعاءات ضد البنك. إلا أن الانتقادات تزايدت وبلغت ذروتها عام 1994 في**الاجتماعات السنوية التي عقدت في مدريد بأسبانيا**.

**الإصلاح والتجديد**

**منذ ذلك الوقت، تقدمت مجموعة البنك تقدماً كبيراً. وأصبحت المؤسسات الخمس**تعمل –بصورة منفصلة وبالتعاون فيما بينها - لتحسين الكفاءة الداخلية**والفعالية الخارجية. وعبرت البلدان التي يتعامل عن ارتياح كبير إزاء**التغيرات التي يرونها في مستويات خدمات مجموعة البنك وفي التزاماها**وتقيدها وكذلك ارتفاع جودتها**.
**يقوم البنك اكثر من أي وقت مضى اليوم بدور هام على صعيد رسم السياسات**العالمية. فقد اشترك البنك الدولي وبفعالية مع الشركاء المعنيين والبلدان**المتعامل معها في حالات الطوارئ المعقدة كالعمل في البوسنة في مرحلة ما**بعد النزاع كذلك تقديم المساعدات في مرحلة ما بعد الأزمة لبلدان شرق آسيا**والمساعدة في أعمال التنظيف بعد الإعصار في أمريكا الوسطى ودعم تركيا في**أعقاب الزلزال والعمل في كوسوفو و تيمور الشرقية**.



**المطلب الثالث: الهيكل التنظيمي للبنكالدولي**.
**البنك الدولي يشبه مؤسسة تعاونية، تعتبر البلدان الأعضاء فيها وعددها 185**مساهمين فيها. ويُمثل المساهمون من خلال مجلس المحافظين، وهم كبار واضعي**السياسات في البنك الدولي. وبصفة عامة، يكون المحافظون من وزراء المالية**أو وزراء التنمية في البلدان الأعضاء. ويجتمعون مرة واحدة في السنة في**الاجتماعات السنويةلمجالس محافظي مجموعة البنك الدولي و صندوق النقد**الدولي**.
**ولأن المحافظين لا يجتمعون سوى مرة واحدة فقط في السنة، فإنهم يفوضون**واجبات محددة إلى 24 مديراً تنفيذياً، *يعملون في داخل البنك الدولي**.* *ويعين كل من أكبر خمسة مساهمين، وهي فرنسا وألمانيا واليابان والمملكة**المتحدة والولايات المتحدة، مديراً تنفيذياً، بينما تُمثل البلدان الأعضاء**الأخرى بتسعة عشر مديراً تنفيذياً**.
**إن رئيس البنك الدولي، روبرت ب. زوليك* يرأس اجتماعات مجلسي المديرين**التنفيذيين وهو مسؤول عن إدارة البنك الدولي بصفة عامة. وقد جرت العادة أن**يكون رئيس البنك من مواطني أكبر المساهمين في البنك الدولي، وهي الولايات**المتحدة، وهي التي ترشحه. وينتخب مجلس المحافظين الرئيس لفترة مدتها خمس**سنوات، قابلة للتجديد**.
**والمديرون التنفيذيون يشكلون مجلسي المديرين التنفيذيين* بالبنك الدولي**.* *وعادة ما يجتمع المديرون التنفيذيون مرتين كل أسبوع على الأقل للإشراف على**عمل البنك الدولي، بما في ذلك اعتماد القروض والضمانات، والسياسات**الجديدة، والموازنة الإدارية، وإستراتيجيات المساعدة القطرية، وقرارات**الإقراض والتمويل**.



**المبحث الثاني**:* *مهام واهداف البنك الدولي**.

**المطلب الاول: وظائف البنك الدولي**.

**تتلخص وظائف البنك الدولي في**:

•* *العمل على تقديم التمويل الدولي طويل الاجل لمشاريع وبرامج التنمية وخاصة للدول النامية**.
•* *تقديم المساعدات الخاصة للدول النامية الاكثر فقرا والتي يقل متوسط دخل الفرد فيها عن الف دولار سنويا**.
•* *العمل على زيادة دور القطاع الخاص في الدول النامية بكل الوسائل الممكنة**.
•* *القيام بتقديم المشورة والمساعدة الفنية للدول الاعضاء لمعاونتها على**تحقيق افضل الحلول لمشاكلها المتعلقة باهداف البنك واختيار المشروعات ذات**الجدوى الاقتصادية**.
•* *العمل على تقوية البنية الاساسية للتنمية من خلال تمويل المشروعات**الكبيرة ومنها سدود الياه مشاريع الري، محطات توليد الكهرباء، السكك**الحديدية والطرق**.
•* *القيام بتطوير ادوات التحليل الخاصة بدراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية للمشروعات واصلاح البنية الاقتصادية التي تعمل فيها تلك المشروعات**.


**المطلب الثاني: اهداف البنك الدولي**.

**تتحدد اهداف البنك الدولي في**: 

•* *المساعدة في تعمير وتنمية اقاليم الدولة العضو وتحقيق معدلات نمو اقتصادي اعلى**.
•* *تشجيع الستثمارات الاجنبية الخاصة عن طريق الضمان او المساهمة في القروض**.
•* *المساعدة في تحقيق النمو المتوازن في الجل الطويل للتجارة الدولية**.
•* *علاج الاختلالات الهيكلية في ميزان المدفوعات للدول النامية**.
•* *ترسيخ قواعد السلوك للنظام المالي الدولي في كل ما يتعلق بالتحركات**الدولية لرؤوس الاموال سواء في صورة قروض او استثمارات اجنبية مباشرة او**غير مباشرة، بغرض زيادة مستويات التنمية الاقتصادية ورفع معدلات النمو**الاقتصادي** .







**المبحث الثالث: مصادر تمويل البنك الدولي**.

**تقدم المؤسستان المتداخلتان اللتان تشكلان البنك الدولي-- البنك الدولي**للإنشاء والتعمير** (IBRD)* *والمؤسسة الدولية للتنمية**(IDA)--* *قروضاً منخفضة**الفائدة أو بدون فائدة ومنحاً إلى البلدان التي لا تستطيع الولوج إلى**أسواق الائتمان الدولية في إطار مؤاتٍ أو تلك التي لا تتمكن من الحصول على**هذه الخدمات على الإطلاق. وعلى خلاف المؤسسات المالية الأخرى، فإن البنك**الدولي لا يعمل بغرض تحقيق الربح. حيث يعمل البنك الدولي للإنشاء والتعمير**على أساس السوق، كما يستخدم البنك الدولي تصنيفه الائتماني المرتفع في**تمرير ميزة الفائدة المنخفضة التي يدفعها على الأموال إلى البلدان**المقترضة -- أي البلدان النامية. ويتحمل البنك الدولي تكاليفه التشغيلية،**حيث لا يستعين بمصادر خارجية من أجل توفير أموال لأغراض تمويل المصروفات**العامة**.
**إذاً، من أين تأتي النقود التي تمول أنشطة البنك الدولي، وكيف يستخدم البنك الدولي الأموال من أجل تحقيق رسالته؟** .

**المطلب الاول: رأس مال البنك الدولي**.

**يتكون راس مال البنك من مساهمة الاعضاء ويدفع كل عضو 20% من قيمة حصته**نقدا والباقي يعتبر ضمان للقروض التي يحصل عليها البنك ، وتتحدد قدرة كل**دولة عضو في البنك على التصويت وفقا لحصتها في راس ماله**.
**الدول الصناعية المتقدمة ( امريكا ،اليابان، المانيا، فرنسا، انكلترا**)* *تسيطر على اكثر من 1/3 راس مال البنك وهو ما يجعلها تؤثر مباشرة على**قرارات البنك واستراتيجية**.
**وقدر راس مال البنك حسب حصيلة عام 1996 حوالي 184 مليار دولار اميريكي**.


**المطلب الثاني: القروض والمنح**.

**يقدم البنك الدولي من خلال البنك الدولي للانشاء والتعمير و المؤسسة الدولية للتنمية قروض ومنح،**
**يعتمد البنك الدولي للإنشاء والتعمير في إقراضه للبلدان النامية بشكل**رئيسي على بيع سندات تتمتع بتصنيف ائتماني من مرتبة** (AAA)* *في الأسواق**المالية العالمية. وبينما يجني البنك الدولي للإنشاء والتعمير هامش ربح**صغير على هذه القروض، فإن الجزء الأكبر من دخله يأتي من قيامه بإقراض رأس**المال الخاص به. ويتألف رأس المال هذا من احتياطيات تراكمت عبر السنوات**وأموال يدفعها مساهمو البنك من البلدان الأعضاء البالغ عددها 184 بلداً**.* *كذلك يمول دخل البنك الدولي للإنشاء والتعمير المصاريف التشغيلية للبنك**الدولي، كما ساهم في أعمال المؤسسة الدولية للتنمية وتخفيف أعباء الديون**.

**يعتمد البنك الدولي للإنشاء والتعمير في إقراضه للبلدان النامية بشكل**رئيسي على بيع سندات تتمتع بتصنيف ائتماني من مرتبة** (AAA)* *في الأسواق**المالية العالمية. وبينما يجني البنك الدولي للإنشاء والتعمير هامش ربح**صغير على هذه القروض، فإن الجزء الأكبر من دخله يأتي من قيامه بإقراض رأس**المال الخاص به. ويتألف رأس المال هذا من احتياطيات تراكمت عبر السنوات**وأموال يدفعها مساهمو البنك من البلدان الأعضاء البالغ عددها 184 بلداً**.* *كذلك يمول دخل البنك الدولي للإنشاء والتعمير المصاريف التشغيلية للبنك**الدولي، كما ساهم في أعمال المؤسسة الدولية للتنمية وتخفيف أعباء الديون**.


**ويتم تجديد موارد المؤسسة الدولية للتنمية، وهي المصدر الأكبر الذي يقدم**قروضاً بدون فائدة ومساعدات في شكل منح إلى أشدّ بلدان العالم فقراً، كل**ثلاث سنوات بمساعدات من 40 بلداً مانحاً. وتتم تعبئة المزيد من الأموال من**خلال سداد أصل القروض التي تمتد آجال استحقاقها لحوالي 35 إلى 40 عاماًَ**وكذا سداد القروض التي تقدم بدون فائدة، ثم يعاد إقراض هذه الأموال مرة**أخرى. وتشكل المؤسسة الدولية للتنمية حوالي 40 في المائة من القروض التي**يقدمها البنك الدولي**.

**يقدم البنك الدولي، من خلال البنك الدولي للإنشاء والتعمير والمؤسسة**الدولية للتنمية، نوعين أساسيين من القروض والاعتمادات: قروض الاستثمار**وقروض لأغراض سياسات التنمية . تُقدَّم القروض الاستثمارية إلى البلدان من**أجل تمويل توريد السلع وتنفيذ الأعمال وتقديم الخدمات المساندة لمشروعات**التنمية الاقتصادية والاجتماعية في مجموعة واسعة ومتنوعة من القطاعات**الاقتصادية والاجتماعية. وتوفر قروض سياسات التنمية (التي كانت تعرف فيما**مضى بقروض التكييف) تمويلاً سريع الدفع من أجل مساندة إصلاحات السياسات**والإصلاحات المؤسسية في البلدان**.
**ويتم تقييم المشروعات المقترحة التي تتقدم بها جميع الجهات المقترضة من**أجل ضمان سلامة المشروع من الناحية الاقتصادية والمالية والاجتماعية**والبيئية. وأثناء المفاوضات التي يتم إجراؤها بشأن القرض، يتفق البنك**والجهة المقترضة على الأهداف الإنمائية والنتائج ومؤشرات الأداء وخطة**التنفيذ وكذا الجدول الزمني الذي سيجري بمقتضاه تقديم مدفوعات القرض**.* *وبينما يقوم البنك الدولي بالإشراف على تنفيذ كل من القروض التي يقدمها**وتقييم ما تحققه هذه القروض من نتائج، تقوم الجهة المقترضة بتنفيذ المشروع**أو البرنامج وفقاً للشروط التي تم الاتفاق عليها. يعمل ما يقرب من 30 في**المائة من موظفي البنك الدولي في نحو 100 مكتب قطري حول العالم، ويقوم على**إدارة ثلاثة أرباع القروض القائمة مديرون قطريون يعملون بعيداً عن مكاتب**البنك الدولي في واشنطن**.

**تستهدف المنح تيسير إقامة المشروعات الإنمائية من خلال تشجيع الابتكار**والتعاون بين المنظمات ومشاركة أصحاب المصالح المباشرة المتواجدين على**المستوى المحلي في المشروعات. وفي السنوات الأخيرة، تم استخدام المنح التي**تقدمها المؤسسة الدولية للتنمية--التي تُموَّل مباشرةً أو تُدار من خلال**الشراكات-- فيما يلي**:
•* *التخفيف من أعباء الديون التي تثقل كاهل البلدان الفقيرة المثقلة بالديون**
•* *تحسين خدمات الصرف الصحي وإمدادات المياه**
•* *مساندة برامج التحصينات واللقاحات من أجل تخفيض حالات الإصابة بالأمراض المعدية مثل الملاريا**.
•* *مكافحة جائحة فيروس ومرض الإيدز**.
•* *مساندة منظمات المجتمع المدني**.
•* *وضع مبادرات من أجل تخفيض انبعاث غازات الدفيئة**.


**والجدير بالذكر ان اموال البنك محصنة ذد أي تخفيض في عملة أي عضو اذ تتمتع**امواله بالحماية ولا يتحمل خسارةالصرف ، فكلما خفضت دولة سعر صرف عملتها**طالب بدفع تعويضله مساو لنسبة التخفيض لتغطية الخسارة التي تصيب حصة ذلك**البلد في البنك**.



**المبحث الرابع: تقييم البنك الدولي.وعلاقة الجزائر به**.

**المطلب الاول: انجازات واخفاقات البنك الدولي**.

**اولا: انجازات البنك الدولي**:

•* *البنك الدولي اكبر ممول خارجي للتعليم في العالم**:
**للتّعليم أهمّية مركزية بالنسبة لعملية التنمية الاجتماعية والاقتصادية**.* *فبالإضافة إلى تقديم مجموعة واسعة من الخدمات الفنّية والمشورة**والتحليلات، قام البنك الدولي منذ بدء إتاحة القروض لمشروعات قطاع التعليم**في عام 1963 بتقديم حوالي 36.5 بليون دولار أمريكي من القروض والاعتمادات**لأغراض التعليم. وتتألّف حافظة قروضه الحالية لأغراض التعليم من 143 عملية**إقراض إلى 88 بلداً بما يبلغ مجموعه 8.4 بليون دولار أمريكي. ويعمل البنك**الدولي بصورة وثيقة مع كل من: حكومات البلدان، والوكالات والهيئات التابعة**للأمم المتحدة، والهيئات المانحة الثنائية، ومنظمات المجتمع المدني،**وأصحاب المصلحة الحقيقية الآخرين في تقديم المساندة للبلدان النامية في**الجهود التي تبذلها لإتاحة التعليم لكافة مواطنيها، وذلك كوسيلة لتمكينهم**من أسباب القوة ودعم نمو اقتصاداتها الوطنية. علماً بأن المساندة التي**يقدّمها البنك الدولي مُصمّمة بما يتلاءم مع احتياجات البلد المعني وهي**تشمل: ضمان التحاق كافة الأطفال ولاسيما الفتيات والمحرومين بمدارس**ابتدائية جيدة النوعية وقدرتهم على إتمام دراستهم فيها، وذلك لإتاحة**الأساس اللازم لتلقّي المزيد من العلم والتدريب؛ وتزويد طلبة المدارس**الثانوية والجامعات والمعاهد العليا بالمهارات والاتجاهات والقِيم**الملائمة للاقتصاد المتنامي القادر على المنافسة وبفرص التعلّم مدى الحياة**الآخذة في التوسّع، وذلك لتمكينهم من المشاركة والمساهمة في المجتمع**القائم على المعرفة. ومن الأمثلة على ذلك مشروع التعليم الابتدائي في**الهند الذي يساند جهود الحكومة الهندية في تحقيق شمولية التعليم الابتدائي**بين الأطفال في سنّ 6-14 سنة، وذلك لسدّ الفجوة القائمة على صعيد المساواة**بين الجنسين وعلى الصعيد الاجتماعي بحلول عام 2010**. 
•* *البنك الدولي من بين اكبر الممولين الخارجيين لمكافحة فيروس ومرض الايدز في العالم**: 
**يُصاب يومياً 14000 شخص بفيروس مرض الإيدز. وتتراوح أعمار نصف ذلك العدد**بين 15 سنة و 24 سنة. علماً بأن فيروس ومرض الإيدز يقومان سريعاً بتقويض**العديد من المكاسب الاجتماعية والاقتصادية التي حققتها البلدان النامية في**السنوات الخمسين الماضية. وبما أن البنك الدولي من بين الجهات الراعية**لبرنامج الأمم المتحدة المشترك لمكافحة نقص المناعة المُكتسب/الإيدز** (**المجموعة التي تقوم بتنسيق الاستجابة الدولية لهذا الوباء)، فقد قام في**السنوات الخمس الماضية بتخصيص ما يزيد على 1.8 بليون دولار أمريكي لمكافحة**انتشار فيروس ومرض الإيدز في مختلف مناطق العالم. كما أن البنك الدولي من**أكبر المساندين مالياً لبرامج مكافحة فيروس ومرض الإيدز في البلدان**النامية. وتعهّد البنك الدولي بأن لا يُحرم من التمويل أيّ بلدٍ قام**بإعداد إستراتيجية فعالة لمكافحة هذا الفيروس والمرض. وفي إطار الشراكة مع**بلدان أفريقيا ومنطقة البحر الكاريبي، قام البنك بتنفيذ البرنامج المتعدد**البلدان لمكافحة فيروس ومرض الإيدز، الذي يُتيح موارد كبيرة لمنظمات**المجتمع المدني والمجتمعات المحلية في بلدان هاتين المنطقتين. وقد وضع**العديد من تلك المنظمات والمجتمعات مناهج مبتكرة بشأن مكافحة فيروس ومرض**الإيدز بدأت منظمات ومجتمعات أخرى التعلّم منها وتعديلها بما يتلاءم مع**أوضاعها الذاتية. وقد أتاح البرنامج المتعدد البلدان لمكافحة فيروس ومرض**الإيدز حوالي 1.2 بليون دولار أمريكي لمساعدة بلدان أفريقيا على توسيع**نطاق برامجها المعنية بالوقاية من فيروس ومرض الإيدز ورعاية وعلاج**المصابين بأي منهما**.

•* *البنك الدولي في طليعة مناهضي الفساد في مختلف مناطق العالم**: 
**يُعتبر الفساد أكبر عقبة أمام عملية التنمية. فهو يزيد ثروة عدد قليل على**حساب المجتمع بكامله، وهذا ما يؤدي إلى معاناة الفقراء لأشد العواقب**الناجمة عن تحويل الموارد العامة وإبعادها عمّن هم بأشد الحاجة إليها**.* *فمنذ عام 1996، شرع البنك الدولي في تنفيذ مئات برامج تحسين أنظمة الإدارة**العامة ومكافحة الفساد في حوالي 100 من البلدان النامية. وتتراوح**المبادرات في هذا المجال بين اشتراط قيام المسؤولين في القطاع العام**بالتصريح عن ممتلكاتهم وإدخال الإصلاحات على الإنفاق العام وتدريب القُضاة**وتعليم الصحفيين أساليب كتابة التحقيقات الصحفية. وأدى التزام البنك**الدولي بمكافحة الفساد إلى المساعدة في تشجيع الاستجابة لهذه المشكلة على**الصعيد الدولي. كما يواصل البنك جعل إجراءات مكافحة الفساد جزءاً أساسياً**من عمله على صعيد إجراء التحليلات وتنفيذ العمليات. كما أن البنك مُلتزم**بالتأكّد من أن المشروعات التي يموّلها خالية من الفساد، وذلك من خلال وضع**إرشادات صارمة وإتاحة خط هاتفي ساخن لتلقي أية شكاوى في إطار الإبلاغ عن**الفساد. وحتى الآن، تم فرض حظر على أكثر من 350 شركة وشخص يمنع تعاملهم مع**المشروعات التي يموّلها البنك الدولي. كما قام معهد البنك الدولي بإنشاء**مركز رئيسي للمعرفة والتعلّم والبيانات بشأن أنظمة الإدارة العامة ومكافحة**الفساد**. 
•* *البنك الدولي يساندبقوة تخفيض اعباء مديونيات اشد البلدان فقرا واكثرها مديونية**:
**في عام 1996، بدأ البنك الدولي وصندوق النقد الدولي بتنفيذ مبادرة تخفيض**ديون البلدان الفقيرة المُثقلة بالديون – وهي أول نهج شامل بشأن تخفيض**الديون التي على عاتق أشد بلدان العالم فقراً وأكثرها مديونيةً. وفي هذا**الإطار، يتلقّى حالياً 28 بلداً تخفيفاً لأعباء ديونها بما يبلغ 56 بليون**دولار أمريكي مع مرور الوقت. ومن شأن هذه المبادرة – بالاقتران مع أنواع**أخرى من تخفيف أعباء الديون – تخفيض الديون الخارجية التي على تلك البلدان**بنسبة الثلثين، مما يؤدي إلى تخفيض مستويات مديونيتها بصورة عامة إلى**مستوى أدنى من متوسط مديونية البلدان النامية. وبموجب هذه المبادرة، تقوم**هذه البلدان باستخدام الأموال الحكومية التي تحرّرها برامج تخفيف أعباء**المديونية في تقليص الفقر وتخفيض أعداد الفقراء. فعلى سبيل المثال، وضعت**رواندا أهدافا لتعيين معلّمين وزيادة أعداد الأطفال الملتحقين بالمدارس**الابتدائية. وتقوم هندوراس بوضع خطط لتقديم خدمات الرعاية الأساسية لما لا**يقلّ عن 100000 شخص في المجتمعات المحلية الفقيرة. وتقوم الكاميرون بتدعيم**جهود مكافحة فيروس ومرض الإيدز عن طريق توسيع نطاق التوعية – من بين أمور**أخرى – بهدف تشجيع قطاعات السكان شديدة التعرّض لمخاطر الإصابة بهما على**استخدام الأغطية الذّكرية الواقية**. 
•* *البنك الدولي من اكبر الجهات الدولية تمويلا لمشروعات التنوع البيولوجي**: 
**منذ عام 1988، أصبح البنك الدولي من بين أكبر المصادر الدولية تمويلاً**لمشروعات التنوّع البيولوجي التي تقوم بحماية مجموعة عالمنا الواسعة من**أنواع الحيوانات والنباتات والأحياء الأخرى. ومع أن فقدان التنوّع**البيولوجي شأن دولي، فإن الذين يعيشون في مجتمعات محلية في المناطق**الريفية في البلدان النامية يشعرون بأكبر آثاره لأنهم الأكثر اعتماداً على**الموارد الطبيعية من أجل الحصول على: الغذاء، والمأوى، والدواء، والدخل،**والعمالة، والهوية الثقافية الحضارية. ولهذا السبب، انضم البنك الدولي إلى**مؤسسة الصون الدولية وصندوق البيئة العالمية ومؤسسة ماكآرثر والحكومة**اليابانية في إنشاء صندوق يسهم في تحسين حماية التنوّع البيولوجي في**المناطق المهدّدة الواقعة في البلدان النامية، حيث إنها أغنى بقاع كوكب**الأرض بالتنوّع البيولوجي وأكثرها تعرّضاً للأخطار. كما انضم إلى الصندوق**العالمي للأحياء البرّية في خلق وضمان أمن المناطق المحمية شديدة التعرّض**للأخطار والمصادقة على كون الغابات القائمة بإنتاج الأخشاب وغيرها قابلة**للاستمرار. فالاهتمام بالبيئة يحتل مركزاً هامّاً في رسالة البنك الدولي**الرامية إلى تقليص الفقر وتخفيض أعداد الفقراء. وتركّز إستراتيجية البنك**الدولي بشأن البيئة على كل من: تغيّر المناخ، والغابات، والموارد المائية،**وإدارة شؤون التلوّث والتنوّع البيولوجي - من بين أمور أخرى. وتبلغ حالياً**قيمة المشروعات التي يموّلها البنك الدولي وتتضمّن أهدافاً بيئية واضحة**حوالي 11 بليون دولار أمريكي**.

•* *يعمل البنك الدولي في ايطار الشراكة اكثر من أي وقت مضى**:
**في**السنوات الستّ الماضية، انضمّ البنك الدولي إلى مجموعة واسعة من الشركاء**في الحملة الدولية على الفقر. فمن أجل تخفيض آثار الاحترار العالمي – على**سبيل المثال – عمل البنك الدولي مع الحكومات والقطاع الخاص لتنفيذ صندوق**جديد باسم صندوق الكربون البيولوجي** (BioCarbon Fund)* *ومع الرابطة الدولية**لمبادلة انبعاثات غاز الكربون** (IETA)* *في تنفيذ صندوق الكربون لتنمية**المجتمعات المحلية** (CDCF).* *كما يعمل البنك الدولي مع الصندوق العالمي**للأحياء البرّية في حماية الغابات. وهو أيضاً يرعى – بالشراكة مع منظمة**الأمم المتحدة للأغذية والزراعة** (FAO)* *وبرنامج الأمم المتحدة الإنمائي** –* *المجموعة الاستشارية للبحوث الزراعية الدولية** (CGIAR)* *التي تقوم بتعبئة**وحشد أفضل وأحدث الخبرات العلمية من أجل: تخفيض أعداد الجياع والفقراء،**وتحسين تغذية وصحة البشر، وحماية البيئة. كما يعمل البنك الدولي من خلال**المجموعة الاستشارية لمساعدة أشد البلدان فقراً مع 27 منظمة دولية وجهة**مانحة لإتاحة القدرة للفقراء على الحصول على الخدمات المالية (كالقروض**والادخار)، بموجب ما يُسمّى التمويل الأصغر. كما نجحت شراكة تستهدف مكافحة**مرض عمى الأنهار في عموم قارة أفريقيا بمنع حدوث 700000 إصابة بالعمى، مع**فتح 25 مليون هكتار من الأراضي الصالحة للزراعة ووضعها في الإنتاج**الزراعي، فضلاً عن معالجة 35 مليون شخص سنوياً من بين المصابين بهذا**المرض**. 


•* *البنك الدولي يساعدفي اتاحة المياه النظيفة والكهرباء وخدمات النقل للفقراء**:
**بينما يعتبر معظم الناس في بلدان العالم المتقدمة وجود البنية الأساسية** (**على سبيل المثال، المياه النظيفة والكهرباء وخدمات النقل) من الأمور**المُسلّم بها، فإنها رفاهية يحلم بها سكان العديد من البلدان النامية في**العالم. فهناك حوالي 1.4 بليون شخص في البلدان النامية ليسوا قادرين على**الحصول على المياه النظيفة. وهناك حوالي 3 بلايين شخص يعيشون دون أن تكون**لديهم خدمات أساسية كالصرف الصحي والكهرباء. فالبنية الأساسية ليست مُجرّد**إنشاء المشروعات الكبيرة. بل هي تعني تقديم الخدمات الأساسية التي يحتاجها**الناس في حياتهم اليومية كتحسين المساكن العشوائية وإتاحة الطرق التي تصل**إلى أشد المناطق الحضرية فقراً. وتعتبر البنية الأساسية أيضاً جزءاً هاماً**من جهود البنك الدولي في المساعدة على الوفاء بالأهداف الإنمائية للألفية**الجديدة. فلتقديم المياه النظيفة أثر مباشر في تخفيض معدلات وفيات**الأطفال. كما أن تزويد المجتمعات المحلية بالكهرباء يحمي النساء والأطفال**من ضرورة قضاء ساعات طويلة في جلب الحطب لأغراض الطبخ والتدفئة، ويتيح لهم**المزيد من الوقت للقيام بأنشطة أخرى. كما أن الأطفال بصورة خاصة يصبحون**قادرين على تكريس المزيد من الوقت لواجباتهم المدرسية. ففي المملكة**المغربية، أدى طريق سانده البنك الدولي إلى المساعدة في زيادة نسبة**الفتيات المُلتحقات بالمدارس من 28 في المائة إلى 68 في المائة. كما أن**البنية الأساسية تربط بين المجتمعات المحلية والعالم المحيط بها. وفي**إكوادور، يقوم مشروع لكهربة الريف بالمساعدة في تحسين مستويات المعيشة**وتوسيع نطاق الفرص السانحة عن طريق توصيل الاتصالات السلكية واللاسلكية**والكهرباء وشبكة الإنترنت وخدمات مؤسسات الأعمال التجارية إلى المجتمعات**المحلية الفقيرة**. 
•* *تزايد دور الجتمع المدني في عمل البنك الدولي**: 
**عتبر نمو حركة المجتمع المدني في السنوات العشرين الماضية من بين أكثر**الاتجاهات أهمية في عملية التنمية على الصعيد الدولي. فمنظمات المجتمع**المدني – التي تضمّ مجموعات لا تتبع الحكومة أو القطاع الخاص ومنها**:* *نقابات العمال، والمنظمات غير الحكومية، والمنظمات القائمة على الأديان،**ومجموعات المجتمعات المحلية والمؤسسات غير الهادفة للربح – ليست ذات تأثير**في مناقشات سياسات التنمية الدولية فحسب، بل أصبحت قنوات هامّة من أجل**تقديم الخدمات الاجتماعية وتنفيذ برامج التنمية الجديدة. فنسبة اشتراك**منظمات المجتمع المدني في المشروعات التي يمولها البنك الدولي ازدادت من** 21* *في المائة من كافة المشروعات في عام 1990 إلى حوالي 72 في المائة في**عام 2005. كما تزداد مساندة البنك الدولي لمنظمات المجتمع المدني عن طريق**إتاحة المزيد من المعلومات إليها وعروض إتاحة التدريب لها. كما يقوم البنك**الدولي بتقديم المُنح لمنظمات المجتمع المدني بغية إعادة بناء المجتمعات**المحلية التي مزقتها الحروب، وتقديم الخدمات الاجتماعية ومساندة تنمية**المجتمعات المحلية. ويقوم موظفو البنك الدولي المعنيّون بمنظمات المجتمع**المدني في أكثر من 70 مكتباً تابعاً للبنك في مختلف بلدان العالم بالتشاور**والعمل مع منظمات المجتمع المدني بشأن مجموعة من القضايا، التي تتراوح ما**بين الوقاية من فيروس ومرض الإيدز وتطوير أنشطة الائتمان البالغ الصغر**ومحاربة الفساد وحماية البيئة**. 

•* *البنك الدولي يساعد البلدان الخارجة من الصراعات**:
**يعمل البنك**الدولي حالياً في 35 بلداً متأثّراً بصراعات. وهو يعمل مع الحكومة المعنية**ومع الشركاء من بين المنظمات غير الحكومية (المحلية والدولية) بهدف**:* *مساعدة الناس المتضرّرين من الحروب، واستئناف عملية التنمية السلمية، ومنع**نشوب العنف مرة أخرى. ويتناول عمل البنك الدولي مجموعة من الاحتياجات من**بينها: استنهاض الاقتصاد، وترميم وإعادة بناء البنية الأساسية التي تضررت**بسبب الحرب، وإعادة بناء المؤسسات، وإزالة الألغام الأرضية، ومساعدة الناس**الذين شاركوا في الصراعات واللاجئين على الاندماج ثانية في مجتمعاتهم،**وتوجيه البرامج إلى الضعفاء من بين الناس كالأرامل والأطفال. كما قام**البنك الدولي بتطوير أدوات وإجراء بحوث بهدف: تحسين تحليل وفهم مصادر**الصراع، وتشجيع نمو الاقتصاد، وتقليص الفقر بطريقة تؤدي إلى تخفيض مخاطر**نشوب الصراعات في المستقبل. ومن بين المشروعات الواسعة النطاق التي ساندها**البنك الدولي: إعادة إدماج الجنود الذين شاركوا في الحرب في منطقة**البحيرات الكبرى في أفريقيا الوسطى في مجتمعاتهم، وإعادة بناء البنية**الأساسية ومساعدة المجتمعات المحلية الأفغانية، ومعالجة الصدمات النفسية**والاجتماعية في البوسنة والهرسك، وإعادة تأهيل أطفال الشوارع في جمهورية**الكونغو الديمقراطية، وحماية ممتلكات الكولومبيين الذين أخرجتهم الصراعات**منها**. 
•* *البنك الدولي يصغي ويستجيب لأصوات الفقراء**:
**تعلّم البنك الدولي - من خلال الحديث مع 60000 من الفقراء في 60 بلداً ومن**العمل اليومي الذي يقوم به - أن الفقر ليس مجرّد عدم كفاية الدخل. بل هو**أيضاً الافتقار إلى الحرّية الأساسية في العمل والاختيار واغتنام الفُرص**.* *كما أنه التعرّض للإساءة والفساد. ويعتقد البنك الدولي أنه ينبغي عدم**اعتبار الذين يعيشون واقع الفقر عبئاً، بل هم موْردٌ وشريكٌ في محاربة**الفقر. فالنهج الذي اعتمده البنك الدولي بشأن تقليص الفقر وتخفيض أعداد**الفقراء يضعهم في مركز عملية التنمية ويخلق أوضاعاً يمكّنهم فيها من**اكتساب المزيد من السيطرة على حياتهم، وذلك من خلال تحسين قدرتهم على**الحصول على المعلومات وزيادة مشاركتهم في عملية اتخاذ القرارات. ويساند**البنك الدولي حالياً مجموعة متنوعة من مشروعات التنمية المدفوعة باعتبارات**المجتمعات المحلية بموارد تمويلية تبلغ أكثر من بليوني دولار أمريكي. ومن**بين الطُرق الأخرى لمساندة الفقراء: برامج المدارس التي تديرها المجتمعات**المحلية، وإصلاح أجهزة القضاء وزيادة القدرة على الوصول إلى العدالة،**وتزويد المواطنين بالقدرة على تحديد مدى جودة الخدمات الأساسية كالقدرة**على الحصول على خدمات إمدادات المياه والتعليم والرعاية الصحية**. 


**ثانيا: اخفاقات البنك الدولي**:
**وبالرغممن هذه النجازات الا انه هناك العيد من النتقادات توجه الى البنك**نذكر منها** :
•* *شدة حرص البنك في تقديم القروض فاذا طلبت دولة مامن البنك قرضا**فانهيدرسحالة تلك الدولة دراسة مسنفيضة ثم يرسل بعثة لدراسةالاوضاعفي**النتاج والوسائلالاخرى، التي لا يمكن انتلجا اليها الدولة، ثم تقدم**البعثةتقريرا الى مدير البنك الذي يعرضه بدوره على مجلس المديرين ثم يرسل**البنك مرة اخرى بعثة لكي تشرف على استعمال القروض والتاكد ان الاموال**استخدمت لاغراض متفق عليها ، خوفا من فشل المشروعات التي تتفق عليها**.
•* *لقد انقضى على البنك سنوات ومع ذلك عدم التوازن والاختلال بين موازين المدفوعات لمعظم دول العالم مازال قائما**.
•* *معظم قروض البنك كانت لمشاريع القوى الكهربائية ، ولوسائل النقل**المختلفة مما يؤدي الى حرمان القطاعات العديدة الاخرى من مساهمة البنك في**اقامتها**.

**المطلب الثاني: اتفاقيات الجزائر و البنك الدولي**. 
**من خلال قراءة التقارير الخيرة للبنك الدولي حول الجزائر يظهر التطور الكبير في العلاقات بين الجزائر والبنك الدولي** .
1.* *بعد 1962: كان حضورالبنكالدولي قوياومكثفا في مساعدة الدول التي في طور البناء** :
-* *تكوين الاطارات في مختلف الميادين المهنية**.
-* *منح قروض مالية ومساعدات تقنية**.
2.* *هذا النوع من التدخلامتد حتى بداية 1990: التاريخ الذي دخلت فيه**الجزائر في ازمة اقتصادية لا مثيل لها كانت محملة ديون خارجية هامة عن**تدهوركبير في اسعار البترول اضطرت الجزائر من خلالهاالى التوقفتماما عن**تسدسد ديونها امام هذا المازق كان من الضروري تدخل كل من البنك والصندوق**.
3.* *امام هذه الوضعية المزرية لم يكن هناك حلولالا الشروع في مفاوضات لفروض**تحقيق الديون الخارجية وتطبيق فوري لتوصيات البنك الدولي الفروضة على**الجائر في ايطار ما يسمى بمخطط تسوية الوضعية نتائج هذا المخطط استعجالي**كانت للاسف وخيمة حيث ادى تطبيقها سنوات 1994-1995 الى إضرار هام في**القطاع العام بسبب فصل ما يقارب عن400000 عامل السبب الذي لم تتقبله**السلطة المركزية وحصل الى درجة اتهام الحكومة في ذلك الوقت بمساعدة البنك**الدوليعلى حساب القطاع العام**.
**يمكن القول انسمعة البنك الدولي تحطمت في نظر الراي العام الجزائر يالذي**ارجع كل هذا الخراب اليه ومازاد الطين بلة هو ما كان يعكس الجزائر**بالموازاة من ازمات اخرى واخطرها الازمة الامنية الذي اثر كثيرا على**الاقتصاد الوطني بداية من1999 تحسنت الاوضاع خاصة بعد ارتفاع اسعار**البترول الى ايامنا هذه**..
**انتعاش صادرات الجزائر من المحرقات وكذا تحسن القطاع المني مكن الجزائر من**التحكم في الاوضاع وتحقيق نسبة نمو ديموغرافي مقبول للبنك الدولي .ومن**خلال متابعة الوضع في الجزائر اضطر في اطار هذه المعطيات الجديدة الى**التكيف مع الاحتياطات الجديدة للجزائر وبطلب من الحكومة الجزائرية،انشاء**استراتجية تعاون بينها وبين البنك ،سميت بالمساعدة القاربة الاستراتيجية**هذه الاستراتيجية الجديدة من التعاون المطبقة من 2004-2006 تتركز حول**انهاء المشهريع وتطوير نموالقتصادي وكذا خلق مناصب شغل من خلال مساعدة**القطاع العام وجعله فعلا و التشجيع على الاستثمار الخاص في القطاع**الاقتصادي**.
**القروض التي تحصلت عليها الجزائر من البنك**
**لقد استفادت الجزائر من البنك قرضين رئيسيين لتقليل الكوارث الطبيعية وخلق فرص العمل تتمثل في ما يلي** :
1-**قرض من البنكالدولي لتقليل الكوارث الطبيعية على فقراء المناطق الحضرية في الجزائر**
•* *واشنطن 08 اوت2002 وافق البنك الدولي على قرض قيمته 89 مليون$ امريكي**للجمهورية الجزائرية لتخفيض درجة تعرض سكان المناطق الحضرية (المدن**)* *للفياضانات و الزلازل و الكوارث الطبيعية الاخرى، وسيسعى المشروع الذي**يموله هذا القرض الى تحسن قدرة الجزائرعلى التصدي لاوضاع الكوارث**الطبيعيةوادارتها وادخال اجراءات وقائية تعرض فقراء المناطق الحضرية**لكوارث في المستقبل**.
•* *تتميز الجزائر العاصمةوالمدن الاخرى بارتفاع معدل التمدن (التوسع**العمراني) الذي ارتفع من1%3 من عام 1996الى حوالي 60% عام2000 وتسهم**المساكن شديدة الازدحام،وعدم وجود اسواق لتمويل الاسكان ونظام الاسكان**الاجتماعيفي حدوث تدهور سريع في رصيد المباني،كما ان الجزائر العاصمة التي**يقطنها 03ملايين نسمة معرضة للسيول والانهياراتالارضية والطينية والزلازل**وقد ادى هذا الى تكبد الفقرا خسائر مالية واجتماعية واقتصادية وتحول**الموارد المالية من جهود التنمية التقليدية الى الانتعاش واعادة الاعمار**.
•* *في الاونة الاخيرة اسفرت الامطار الغزيرة التي اقترنت بفيضانات وتدفقات**طينية عن وفاة 300شخص حدثت نسبة 95% في الجزائر العاصمة وخسائر،واضرار فب**الممتلكات بلغت قيمتها 400مليون دولار وكان الاسكان هواشد القطاعات تاثير**فبلغ نصيبه 33% من الاضرارالكلية وتبعته الخسائر التي منت بها شبكات**المياه والصرف الصحي وتصريف مياه الامطار ثم البنية الاساسية العامةمثل** :**الطرق، الجسور ،والموانىء ثم المنشأ ت الزراعية** .
•* *ويعتبر المشروع الذي تمت الموافقة عليه استجابة لطلب الحكومة الجزائرية**،مساعدة لاعادة التاهيل والوقاية في اعقاب الفياضانات ،وسيعد احد مكونات**المشروع الحكومةللتصدي للكوارث الطبيعية عن طريق تمويل اجرا دراسات وتدريب**موظفين في الهيئات الوطنية المسؤولة عن الحماية المدنية والارصاد الجوية**ومواردالمياه وشرا معدات لعمليات البحث والانقاذ وعملييات الاخلاء الطبي**وغيرها وسيمول مكون اخر في المشروع عمليات اعادة الاعمار الطارىء**،مثل:بناء مساكن جديدةلمن فقدوا منازلهمفي الفياضانات وبنا اشغال مياه**واعادة التشجير لتثبيت التربة**.
**وسيقدم البنك الدولي للانشا والتعمير احد مؤسسات مجموعة البنك الدولي**المسؤول عنتقديم القروض والمساعدات الفنية للبلدان الموسطة الدخل فهذا**الذي تبلغ قيمته 89مليون دولار،بشرط الاقراض العادي وستساهم الحكومة**الجزائرية ب 36مليون دولار في المشروع،وستلعب دورا رئيسيا في ادارته،وجدير**بالذكر ان البنك قدم مساعدات بلغت حوالي 08ملايين دولار في مختلف انحاء**العالم لعمليات اعادة الاعمار في اعقاب الكوارث**.
• 2-**قرض من البنك الدولي لمكافحة الفقر في المناطق الريفية الجزائرية من خلال خلق فرص العمل** 
• 29**افريل 2003 وافق البنك على قرض بمبلغ 95مليون دولار أمريكي للحكومة**الجزائرية من اجل تهيئة فرص العمل في المناطق الجبلية الريفية التي سكانها**من ذوي الدخل المنخفض في شمال غرب وشمال وسط الجزائر ويسعى لرفع مستويات**معيشة الفقراء في المناطق الريفية الجزائرية حيث كانت بيانات عام 1995 ان**نسبة 70% من الفقراء يعيشون في من اطق ريفية أي ما يعادل ما مجموعة** 2.7**مليون شخص وان هناك علاقة وثيقة بين الفقرا والبطالة كما ان المجتمعات**الريفية تتاثر بقلة العمالة نتيجة التغيرات الموسمية في الأنشطة الزراعية**،علما انالاوضاع ازدادت سوءا نتيجة الجفاف المستمر في**الجزائر في السنوات** 10**الاخيرة**.



*




*
**المراجع**:


**محمد سيد عابد ، التجارة الدولية ، جامعة اسندرية، القاهرة، 2001**.
**محمدعبد العزيز عجمية، الاقتصاد الدولي، دار الجامعة الجديدة للنشر، القاهرة،2000**.


http://web.worldbank.org/WBSITE/EXTE...676331,00.html


http://web.worldbank.org/WBSITE/EXTE...676331,00.html


http://digitalmedia.worldbank.org/te...s/ar/intro.php*

----------

